
Inside the Weird and Wild Crusade for Clean Pot - scrumper
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/meet-crusaders-clean-pot-w517264
======
scrumper
Slightly annoying title but this is actually interesting, about an unlikely
alliance of outlaw and MBA type to set up a guaranteed-clean marijuana
distributor business in CA.

More worryingly, it talks in some depth about various incredibly unpleasant
pesticides that coat almost all weed found in the USA.

